# Looking to have air springs/bags put on my dodge 1500



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The local shop in Grantsville wants $1,100 to do the work. Which seems very high priced to me.
Anyone have this done to their vehicle and/or could give me some advice on where to go for a much better priced installation cost in the salt lake/ tooele valley area?


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Depends what year truck you have. Putting them on a rear leaf sprung truck should take no more than a couple hours. I'd get another quote.

As an aside, how much are you planning on towing with your 1/2 ton that would warrant air bags?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Do it your self. 
Go to Hendersons trailer in Slc. They will have the best price. 
It only takes an hour or so to put them on. I have done it on all my work trucks
Get the firestone air bags they are the best.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, that is ridiculous! They are great to have. Ive had them on my last two trucks and worked great. I installed myself and may have taken about two hours total. I just use the standard kit to inflate with your own compressor, but onboard compressor sure would be handy. This is what I used both times for 1/4th of cost you were quoted. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZUNAVS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't want to do it myself.
So any suggestions on who I could take it to, I'd like to know.
I found that a kit cost $280.oo for my 1998 dodge with about 2 hours labor. 
I would think a shop would or could do it for less than $600.00.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

If you can swing it...like Huge mentioned...the onboard compressor is the way to go.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

When I worked at Les Schwab some years back I installed them regularly for around $600. Give them a call and see what they have.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

gdog said:


> If you can swing it...like Huge mentioned...the onboard compressor is the way to go.


Agreed!


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

G&R Diesel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> I don't want to do it myself.
> So any suggestions on who I could take it to, I'd like to know.
> I found that a kit cost $280.oo for my 1998 dodge with about 2 hours labor.
> I would think a shop would or could do it for less than $600.00.


Hell I'll do it for for $200 labor.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Hell I'll do it for for $200 labor.


 I'll keep that in mind.
Thanks


----------

